# humor and the public



## slb862 (Jul 12, 2011)

Had to share this:  had a call this weekend to a supperclub, out in the sticks.  Dispatch goes like this:  EMS 1st page to (supper club) for possible anxiety attack.  EMS 2nd page to (supper club) for anxiety and rapid heart rate at 70.  Please do not respond LIGHTS and SIREN.  
On scene, Pt. CAO and absolutely no distress of any sort. Wait staff on scene told us "it is our protocol to call if someone has a rapid heart rate like 70".  OK!  (silent chuckle).  Then the wait staff informs me "Oh, I also gave her a benadryl"  O K A Y...(biting my lip) why did you give a benadryl?  Wait staff "because I am an NP and I thought she was having an allergic reaction". (Just gave her the "look").  Wait staff leaves.  
I politely explain that a pulse rate in the 70's is more than normal and acceptable, in an adult.
Pt. and friends, as they were leaving say "the wait staff are probably studing to be nurses, and haven't got to the chapter on pulse rate".  Laughing all the way to their car.  Oh by the way, I didn't transport the pt.    :rofl:


----------



## Kingsley (Jul 13, 2011)

That make me smile . . . 
That is the most silly thing i ever heard


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

What is a supper club? Is that where they get together and club whatever is for supper til it stops moving?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------

